# A Few Outdoor Shots



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

I was out in the garden with the camera again this morning to fill in the gaps in my "grassy background" portfolio. 

I've resized the following pics to something which I hope is acceptable for you all.























































Anyone thinking of selling a watch, I reckon your best bet is to find a patch of grass and get snapping.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice work though it's tricky to keep reflections out of the shots ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Much faster to d/l, thanks. :hi:


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> Much faster to d/l, thanks. :hi:














PaulBoy said:


> Nice work though it's tricky to keep reflections out of the shots ... Paul :thumbsup:


Thanks. 

Yeah, reflections were my worst enemy. ...The Reactor is tricky because they use domed glass. It means that you always get at least a little bit of unwanted reflection whatever angle you position your camera and watch.

I think they use the shape for strength though. I know that Reactor claim that their watch glasses are four times as strong as those in Rolexes anyway! :comando:

The hardest two watches to photograph were the Casio and the Reactor. The Casio's negative display is nice to read with the eye, but it somehow just gets all camera-shy when the moment comes to glam up and be snapped.

My favourite pic is of the 1979 Seiko.

...I think the light conditions were just about perfect when I took that shot, and also it's possibly my favourite watch. It's somehow nerd-friendly and stylish at the same time, which I like.


----------



## Disco You (Jun 22, 2010)

Liking the pics :thumbsup:

my standard background is on our garden table, teak dontchaknow?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

Disco You said:


> Liking the pics :thumbsup:
> 
> my standard background is on our garden table, teak dontchaknow?


"DISJKO Ã…U" 

(http://www.blogadill...name-generator/)


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

Outdoor Seiko 5 shot...


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

I like the last shot of the Seiko Kinetic. I have the same watch though unfortunately the capacitor has died; I really need to get it fixed up as my Dad gave me this one so it has great sentimental value.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

dowsing said:


> I like the last shot of the Seiko Kinetic.


Hey thanks for saying so. 



dowsing said:


> I have the same watch though unfortunately the capacitor has died; I really need to get it fixed up as my Dad gave me this one so it has great sentimental value.


I will do it for you for free if you like. I upgraded my own, and I have the tools.

...Or if you're feeling brave http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=55323


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> dowsing said:
> 
> 
> > I like the last shot of the Seiko Kinetic.
> ...


Thank you, that is an incredibly kind offer. Will give you a PM in the next few days.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

dowsing said:


> Thank you, that is an incredibly kind offer. Will give you a PM in the next few days.


NP. :thumbsup:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Anyone thinking of selling a watch, I reckon your best bet is to find a patch of grass and get snapping.


That's difficult around here. The dog poo has been coming up through the snow for days now. :yucky: The snow's pretty much gone, leaving dead brown wet grass with poo interspersed.  Oh well, it'll be knee deep and full of weeds and looking like hell in no time at all. :lol:

Later,

William

P.S. - That Seiko 5 looks quite nice. :thumbsup:

P.P.S. - Oh for God's sake, I just looked at the date on this thread. :lol:


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Outdoor light is good IMO, but I'm an amateur at best with the photo-graphical stuff



















I'd be keen to have a go with a light box after seeing a few pics on the forum

Cheers


----------

